# Critter Nation - Bass Replacement Pans



## Kenowhereman (Aug 29, 2015)

Has anyone used these metal replacement pans? The Critter Nation site recommends them and says they won't rust or absorb odors. 

Critter Nation Recommendation:
http://www.critternation.net/critter-nation-replacement-pans.html

The Pans:
http://www.bassequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=FP1-00^FERRET_NATION_PANS

I'm a bit confused. It says to avoid the galvanized option. Is that standard model? Since they say "stainless steel" I am assuming I want that model. Bass also offers "Urine Guard" but I can't find what that is and don't know if it is necessary. I'd like to replace all of the pans in my cage with these for the higher guard and so my girls stop eating through them.

Thanks!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have two double critter nation cages and 4 large bass pans. I use storage bins from Walmart for the half shelves.


----------



## SerendipityRats (Jul 1, 2016)

You can purchase the galvanized ones, but they do need to be painted and allowed time to cure before using them in your cage. I actually chose this option for my two DCNs and I'm actually painting mine today. I purchased two galvanized 3" bottom pans and two galvanized 3" top pans with the cut outs. I bought Rustoleum Painter's Touch spray paint - two cans per set of pans. The paint costs about $4 per can at Home Depot, so that puts my total $138 for all four pans and four cans of paint. If I would have gone with the stainless steel option, I would have spent $196 just for the pans. Not including shipping, which was about $50 for all of them, I believe. 

So, if you are looking to save some money and have the ability to paint the pans, galvanized pans are a good option and will save you some money. Plus you get to choose what color(s) to paint the pans, which is always fun.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I should have mentioned that I got the stainless steel bass pans. I live in a condo and painting and curing the pans for 2-3 weeks outside wasn't possible for me. The galvanized pans will absorb smells and rust, unless you paint them.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I know this thread is old but I thought this might be useful to others. I found these drywall mud mixing pans from the hardware store fit perfectly in a critter nation! I feel like they're a little too tall so I usually cut the top edge off but they last a long time, and are easy to clean. Plus the corners are rounded so you don't get stuff stuck in the corners that you have to dig out.


----------

